# Plane VS Kindle



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK so I know you're supposed to turn off the Kindle or any item with a power button during take off/landing..........and yes I do follow these instructions 'cuz just in case I don't want to die LOL

But seriously......what are the odds that a powered on Kindle could bring down a plane?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so glad you asked that.  I have wondered the same thing.
Thanks, Elaina.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> OK so I know you're supposed to turn off the Kindle or any item with a power button during take off/landing..........and yes I dof ollow these instructions 'cuz just in case I don't want to die LOL
> 
> But seriously......what are the odds that a powered on Kindle could bring down a plane?


.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL Did you know that 94.7% of ALL statistics are made up on the spot?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The odds are infinitesimal, but do you want to be one the one plane in a hundred million that it has an effect?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL Did you know that 94.7% of ALL statistics are made up on the spot?


Mine was 100% made up on the spot, but how far off could I be, maybe off by 1 billionth.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> .00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%


By the way this applies to US planes. If we are talking about Russian planes, the chance is double.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a rules person, so my Kindle stays off during takeoffs and landings.  Besides, it allows me to prove to myself that while I really, really, really like my Kindle, I am not addicted.  Really, I'm not ... back away from my Kindle, slowly back away.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I think the real reason they want portable electronic devices turned off is so you are forced to pay attention.  "You WILL LISTEN to my safety instructions, I don't care if this is your 12th flight this month."  

Just once someone needs to turn to the flight attendant and say "let's compromise, if we start falling out of the sky, I'll turn it right off".  

Lara Amber


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL Did you know that 94.7% of ALL statistics are made up on the spot?


 ROFLMAO! Too Funny!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think they do this just so the flight attendants can tell who the trouble makers are going to be right out of the gate  , not point in waiting for surprises, lets sort out the obstinate ones now     .  BTW, I'm not a flight attendant, I teach second grade, we have our own ways of sorting


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's an article I posted in another thread a while back: http://www.wisegeek.com/why-do-all-electronics-have-to-be-turned-off-for-takeoff-and-landing.htm



> "A 2000 Congressional hearing failed to make a definitive decision on whether electronic devices do, in fact, interfere with an aircraft during takeoff and landing. Since this was the case, the decision was to have all such devices turned off, since that would harm no one, was a free solution, and was known to be a viable alternative. The U.S. government certainly did not want to clear the use of these devices during takeoff and landing and then have the unthinkable happen - a crash caused by interference from a laptop. World governments and airlines have chosen to follow this rationale, in general."


Better to be safe than sorry. If that means 10 minutes of twiddling my thumbs before I can read on my Kindle, I'm fine with that.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I just close the cover while the flight attendants walk through the isles so the think I am paying attention and then go back to reading.  I fly every week and no one has said a thing yet (except ooh, is that the new Kindle, how do you like it).  I figure if that lightning outside the window isn't going to bring us down my Kindle certainly isn't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess my question would be what is different about approach and takeoff than cruising that would require them to be off during those times.

I may have to contact my commercial pilot friends...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the main thing is that the radio is off.  Plus, when the K is asleep it may as well be off.  If WN is off it's not doing anything. . . .no power consumption of any kind.

Ann


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm with you, Britt as I tend to be more of a rule follower than a rule breaker.  Good Girl Syndrome. . .    Ten or twenty minutes of non-Kindling is not going to affect my life.


----------



## peritusONE (Mar 10, 2009)

If you just turn off the wireless, I see no reason that you can't keep reading during takeoff.  You really think everybody pulls out their cell phones and turns them off?  HIGHLY doubtful.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The WN off, and the Kindle emits almost nothing. Totally safe to keep reading.

There was a study recently done in Europe (where people are not required to turn off cell phones, or anything else) that found such devices were NO threat to the operation of aircraft. Mythbusters proved the same.

It's paranoia, plain and simple.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I totally break the rules, I read on the plane the whole time. It's a book!! I want to read! 

But I always have the whispernet off. I think Mythbusters had a show where they proved cell phoned didn't do anything to the plane. So it's kind of a dumb rule, I will turn my cell phone off, but I want to keep reading my Kindle. Thank goodness my Oberon cover makes it look like a journal and no one really notices.


----------



## Paige 2 (Apr 6, 2009)

If there was the slightest chance of the portable electronics that you carry onto an aircraft causing a problem.....Big Brother.....aka...TSA.....would not even let you carry them on the aircraft. We all know that terrorists would follow the rules and turn off the cell phones, kindles, CD players, etc.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been on flights all day today. The flight from Fort Lauderdale to Dallas, the flight attendant made me turn if off. Actually, I just put it to sleep. On the flight from Dallas to Denver, I got lucky and was bumped up to first class and no one said a word to me. I have hearing problems and when reading get totally absorbed in the book and never hear the announcement. I never have whispernet on and if they ask me to turn it off, I do.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think if whisper net is off then you'd be OK.....but I'm also a rules girl and I'm sure when I take my first Kindle flight it will be off and stowed safely under the seat in front of me


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I read somewhere that all Kindles are shipped in sleep mode, (and darned if I forgot to check when I got K2). During shipping they certainly fly on the UPS planes, are they any different than commercial flights? (parenthesis overuse for fun, and period outside just to irk someone who wrote about it in the grammar thread. .). (BTW, you guys could give us posters who don't know all the grammar rules, but try to do our best, a complex what with all you brainiacs whining about your pet peeves, and how painfully terrible it is to read our mistakes. No, you don't look snobby in that thread at all . Personally, I'd prefer you politely correct me so I can learn, but hey, complain about us and make people feel inhibited about posting amongst such brilliance - whatever floats your boat.) /end off topic and off thread rant.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cat said:


> I think I read somewhere that all Kindles are shipped in sleep mode, (and darned if I forgot to check when I got K2). During shipping they certainly fly on the UPS planes, are they any different than commercial flights? (parenthesis overuse for fun, and period outside just to irk someone who wrote about it in the grammar thread. .). (BTW, you guys could give us posters who don't know all the grammar rules, but try to do our best, a complex what with all you brainiacs whining about your pet peeves, and how painfully terrible it is to read our mistakes. No, you don't look snobby in that thread at all . Personally, I'd prefer you politely correct me so I can learn, but hey, complain about us and make people feel inhibited about posting amongst such brilliance - whatever floats your boat.) /end off topic and off thread rant.


Cat, please read what I wrote in the grammar thread -- it's not about "not knowing", it's all about attitude! If you try to do your best, that's what counts. Nobody complained about those who, like you, would accept a "polite correction", and are interested in learning. It's really not about the grammar but about people's apathy.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't noticed anyone referring to others grammar on this board.  I know we have the grammar thread, but I rarely visit it.  Having said that I'll jump in this short conversation, then I'll go back to attempting to stay on topic. I don't feel the need to accept others peoples correction to my grammar on a forum, politely given or not.  A forum, in my opinion, is a casual environment.  It isn't that I don't know the grammar rules, I have three college degrees, one is a degree in Literature and another in English (the third is a science), I just don't care on a forum.  If I can be understood, that is good enough for me.  It doesn't bother me if people feel the need to correct my posts, get a mod to really edit if it makes people happy. But, I'll continue to use casual language in casual environments, and formal language in formal environments.  I do like the spell check though  , really handy! Mind you  , I've typed all this knowing that my opinion wasn't requested. And if my grammar has been a problem, I have missed those posts.  But, just thought I'd jump in.  I don't know why


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hiya,

I posted my t_rant_rum in the correct thread a little while after posting here. I'm responding over there to people. Sorry to have disrupted this thread a little. Carry on wit-chyor bad kindling selves 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2908.msg134731.html#msg134731


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

HEY RED congratulations on your 100 posts!!

WOO HOO



btw I have never been to the grammar pet peeves thread and don't intend to  I agree wit ya' allaway


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

As far as the grammar thing goes, you can download Strunk & White from feedbooks.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I never turn off my iPod, unless I am actually asked too by an attendant. When I first started reading this thread, I figured I would probably keep reading too, since really, as long as the Whispernet is off, what does it matter? Then I remembered reading a couple of threads where people left their Ks on the plane. I thought, that this might be the perfect cue to put mine securely back in my purse... ! 

I will still leave on my ipod of course


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I never turn off my iPod, unless I am actually asked too by an attendant. When I first started reading this thread, I figured I would probably keep reading too, since really, as long as the Whispernet is off, what does it matter? Then I remembered reading a couple of threads where people left their Ks on the plane. I thought, that this might be the perfect cue to put mine securely back in my purse... !
> 
> I will still leave on my ipod of course


I find this ironic since the iPod is using more power and thus has a higher (albeit virtually zero) chance of causing interference. I find that the flight attendants don't even notice that the K2 is an electronic device, probably because it doesn't light up.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> As far as the grammar thing goes, you can download Strunk & White from feedbooks.


Thanks!! I just did . Hope it helps.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad I found this thread.  I am flying next week and was wondering if I'd have to turn off my kindle during takeoff and landing.  I always read the whole time while on a plane (helps pass the time), but that was before my kindle days.

After reading this thread, I've made up my mind.  I will just make sure WN is off (which is almost always the case for me) and read away until someone tells me otherwise.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I fly with my Kindle, IPod, and Bose heads on during take off. Call me selfish, but I don't think that the amount of power those devices use will bring down a plane even if everyone on the plane was using all three. I also don't buy that cell phone signals are going to bring down planes. If that was the case, none of the planes that were hijacked on 9/11 would have stayed in the air because people were calling their loved ones from the plane. Not to mention the phones that you could pay to use on the plane. Or the fact that some planes are talking about allowing the use of the internet on the plane. 

I am sure that at some point in time there were planes that were very sensitive to electronic interference. I am guessing that newer planes have protections built in.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I also do not believe that cell phones, etc would  bother a plane, but... The reason for turning off devices during take-off and landing is those instances are when the pilot has the least time to react to any situation due to proximity to the ground. For those few minutes I can read a magazine, if that is what it takes to make the flight crew happy.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a skydiver, and my hubby is a pilot, and the most dangerous (statistically) part of skydiving is the plane ride.  More skydivers are killed in plane crashes on take off and landing than ones who step out of the plane at 15,000 feet.  I asked my hubby about the cell phone thing and he confirmed it is because of midair collisions. Not that the electronics interfer (which did used to be the case, like old cell phones and medical equipment), but that before you get to altitude is the time of the highest risk of collision and the pilots/staff have mere seconds to communicate survival information to passengers and they want full attention at a moments notice.  Well, at home he is always like that, but anyhoo...he said that is the real reason.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I never turn my Blackberry off while at work; just put it on silent. I use it as a clock. I don't wear watches. I send and receive text messages all day. _Sometimes_ that interrupts the signal to my digital equipment when I'm working. I don't hear it at the time it occurs, but later when I'm typing a hearing. I just think it's odd that sometimes it causes an interference and sometimes it doesn't. 
Sorry, I don't think this has anything to do with the plane vs. Kindle thread exactly, but it did peak my interest on the interference question.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Paige 2 said:


> If there was the slightest chance of the portable electronics that you carry onto an aircraft causing a problem.....Big Brother.....aka...TSA.....would not even let you carry them on the aircraft. We all know that terrorists would follow the rules and turn off the cell phones, kindles, CD players, etc.


Yeah, not to mention that some airlines are now selling wireless internet access while in flight (you use your laptop/phone, just turn on the wireless they've told us is evil and dangerous). And the 9/11 flight that didn't hit the target was due to passengers using their cell phones - not to crash the plane, but to find out what was going on, then organize an attack on the terrorists. Cell phone use didn't affect the planes controls at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the main thing is that the radio is off. Plus, when the K is asleep it may as well be off. If WN is off it's not doing anything. . . .no power consumption of any kind.
> 
> Ann


However, the attendants ask us to turn off ALL electronic devices....

Here's some info from the Delta website about what is permissable:

*Devices You Can't Use
*
_For safety reasons, you may not operate the following devices onboard:
_
* Two-way transmitters such as walkie-talkies, amateur radios, citizen band (CB) radios, 49 MHz transmitters
* Devices designed to radiate radio frequency energy on specific frequencies
* Peripheral devices for computers or games connected by cable
* AM/FM radios
* Portable television sets
* Remote control toys

*Devices You Can Sometimes Use
*
_You can only use these devices while the plane is at the gate with the doors open or after the plane has landed and is taxiing to the gate._

* cellular phones
* one and two-way pagers

_You can use the following devices while the plane is at the gate with the doors open, after the plane has taken off and reached its cruising altitude and before it begins to descend for landing.
_
* Personal computers
* Personal computer peripheral devices
* Compact disc players
* Digital cassette tape player/recorders
* Video recorder/playback systems
* Calculators

_You can use these while the plane is at the gate with the doors open, after the plane has taken off and reached its cruising altitude and before it begins to descend for landing, and after the plane has landed and is taxiing to the gate._

* Personal digital assistants
* Personal computer games
* GPS (global positioning satellite) systems

Your flight attendant will announce when it is safe to use these devices.

*Devices You Can Always Use*

_You may use the following devices at any time:_

* Hearing aids
* Heart pacemakers and other implanted medical devices
* Electronic watches
* Electronic nerve stimulators
* Electric shavers
* Delta's installed equipment
* Acceptable personal life support systems and accompanying pagers

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I know what they deem permissible. It is a very nice list. If I am asked to turn my stuff off, I do. Once everyone is buckled in and the plane is getting ready to go, I turn my Kindle on and my headsets. I like reading, that is my book. I don't believe for a second that the use of my Kindle, or a plane full of Kindles, is going to cause a plane crash. I like my noise reduction headsets, they reduce the noise. Take off and landing are really loud. I don't believe for a second that my using my headsets, or a plane full of people using headsets, is going to cause the plane to crash.

Call me a troublemaker but I don't have a problem using my Kindle before they say it is cool to use my Kindle.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Electric shavers are allowed at all times... that is just so wrong!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TM said:


> Electric shavers are allowed at all times... that is just so wrong!


Seriously. My point exactly. I found the whole list rather strange and arbitrary. And I surely don't like the idea of someone next to me using their electric shaver. And don't call me Shirley! (_Airplane!_ reference.)



ProfCrash said:


> I don't believe for a second that my using my headsets, or a plane full of people using headsets, is going to cause the plane to crash.


And this from a member whose username is Prof*Crash* LOL! (Ducking and running...)

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh That nickname was earned from totaling a car in high school not crashing an airplane. (grins)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You may not be the only one on this board to have earned that nickname!

Betsy


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

TM said:


> Electric shavers are allowed at all times... that is just so wrong!


It's more that a bit weird and totally disgusting. My sister and my mother don't even let her husbands use these in the same sink they use much less right next to them on an airplane.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PJ said:


> It's more that a bit weird and totally disgusting. My sister and my mother don't even let her husbands use these in the same sink they use much less right next to them on an airplane.


Can you imagine being on a plane and having the stranger next to you whip out his electric razor and start shaving. Ew, gross. I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.

I was at a conference once -- typical situation, strangers chatting together -- and we decided to go have dinner together at the hotel restaurant. At the end of the meal, one of the women whipped out her floss and starting flossing her teeth. It took all of my self control not to puke on my plate.

Okay, end of gross stories.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I like my noise reduction headsets, they reduce the noise. Take off and landing are really loud. I don't believe for a second that my using my headsets, or a plane full of people using headsets, is going to cause the plane to crash.


Has anyone ever asked you to take those off during takeoff and landing? I bought my father the Bose ones last year right before a trip and they told him he couldn't use them during take-off. He's not the type to argue the point with a flight attendant, but it would be nice if I could tell him the facts on what is permissible and what isn't, and why, so that he's better prepared next time. The airlines didn't list the headsets specifically, but surely they don't just leave it up to the individual flight attendant to decide what's ok and what isn't.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Devices You Can Always Use*
> 
> _You may use the following devices at any time:_
> 
> * Hearing aids


Well, that's good to know that I don't have to turn off my digital hearing aids. I'd hate to turn them off (take them out), only to miss the warning speech about the plane about to crash...  Then again, maybe I'd be better off not knowing!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Has anyone ever asked you to take those off during takeoff and landing? I bought my father the Bose ones last year right before a trip and they told him he couldn't use them during take-off. He's not the type to argue the point with a flight attendant, but it would be nice if I could tell him the facts on what is permissible and what isn't, and why, so that he's better prepared next time. The airlines didn't list the headsets specifically, but surely they don't just leave it up to the individual flight attendant to decide what's ok and what isn't.


Basically, if the flight attendant asks you to stop doing something, you have to obey - even if what you were doing isn't against the rules.

I used to fly a LOT. I would pop on my headset as soon as I sat down, tuck my iPod in my pocket and start reading. (This was pre-K2.) I would say I was asked to take my headset off every 1/15 times.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Has anyone ever asked you to take those off during takeoff and landing? I bought my father the Bose ones last year right before a trip and they told him he couldn't use them during take-off. He's not the type to argue the point with a flight attendant, but it would be nice if I could tell him the facts on what is permissible and what isn't, and why, so that he's better prepared next time. The airlines didn't list the headsets specifically, but surely they don't just leave it up to the individual flight attendant to decide what's ok and what isn't.


The flight attendants are getting wise to the Bose headsets since they have become so popular among travelers. They want you to be alert and able to react in an emergency. I usually have them in the seat pocket ready to go as soon as we have cleared the airport area.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

PJ said:


> The flight attendants are getting wise to the Bose headsets since they have become so popular among travelers. They want you to be alert and able to react in an emergency. I usually have them in the seat pocket ready to go as soon as we have cleared the airport area.


That's a good point, that it's not just about the electronics.

On the other hand, when I look around in the average crowd, a lot of people don't appear "alert and able to react in an emergency" even without headsets.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I emailed a friend who is a pilot for one of the major airlines and is also one of the smartest and well read people I know and asked him what he knew about the whole electronics issue. Here was his response:



> Hi Betsy!
> 
> The main object of the regulation (I think) is to keep people from being preoccupied with gadgets and electronics during critical phases of flight. The process of conducting an emergency evacuation with a plane full of zoned out people texting or even playing video games would be more difficult.
> 
> ...


Betsy

PS--I didn't ask him about the electric razors...


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Plus I think it would be simply awful if cell phone use was available onboard aircraft... yikes! Those could potentially be some looong flights.


Not if they also gave us tranq guns.

Lara Amber


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Two things.  Electric shavers during a flight?  I guess if you travel all the time or something, but that one cracked me up. Second, CB radios?  Seriously?  People take those on planes?  

I have a totally different question, not to hijack, but kind of on the same subject.  Do you have to turn your Kindle on to show the inspectors what it is before the flight?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

drenee said:


> Two things. Electric shavers during a flight? I guess if you travel all the time or something, but that one cracked me up. Second, CB radios? Seriously? People take those on planes?
> 
> I have a totally different question, not to hijack, but kind of on the same subject. Do you have to turn your Kindle on to show the inspectors what it is before the flight?


No - unless they want a demo. The one and only time they ever questioned me on mine was becuase the security guy wanted to see a Kindle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> Not if they also gave us tranq guns.
> 
> Lara Amber


LOL! I want one for when I'm in a restaurant, too!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I emailed a friend who is a pilot for one of the major airlines and is also one of the smartest and well read people I know and asked him what he knew about the whole electronics issue.


So it really *is* more about paying attention. I guess the FAA just couldn't come up with a credible reason for making people put down their paperbacks or their knitting as well....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> Not if they also gave us tranq guns.
> 
> Lara Amber


<LOL> 
Maybe it will be a hidden feature of the K3...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> <LOL>
> Maybe it will be a hidden feature of the K3...


Ooh, I like that!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ooh, I like that!
> 
> Betsy


"Shut up, I'm trying to read!" Bzzzzt!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> "Shut up, I'm trying to read!" Bzzzzt!


Great, I just sprayed my computer with the wine I was drinking to keep me sane while KBoards was down.










Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have a totally different question, not to hijack, but kind of on the same subject. Do you have to turn your Kindle on to show the inspectors what it is before the flight?


I haven't so far. But I also haven't had to turn my computer on for the inspectors in quite a while, either.

L


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

> Plus I think it would be simply awful if cell phone use was available onboard aircraft... yikes! Those could potentially be some looong flights.


Can you imagine! I mean, people's patience and civility are already stretched to the limit on an airplane. If you add obnoxious cell users to the mix it could get really ugly.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Has anyone ever asked you to take those off during takeoff and landing? I bought my father the Bose ones last year right before a trip and they told him he couldn't use them during take-off. He's not the type to argue the point with a flight attendant, but it would be nice if I could tell him the facts on what is permissible and what isn't, and why, so that he's better prepared next time. The airlines didn't list the headsets specifically, but surely they don't just leave it up to the individual flight attendant to decide what's ok and what isn't.


I have been told I need to turn them off. There is a switch. So I do. When the flight attendants are seated, I flip the switch back on, pull out my Kindle, turn on the IPod and read away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's why the Kindle3 with built in tranq gun is such a good idea...

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's why the Kindle3 with built in tranq gun is such a good idea...
> 
> Betsy


It would end up being a stun gun. Use it wisely though, it totally drains the battery. Another good reason for K3 to have a self replaceable battery.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> It would end up being a stun gun. Use it wisely though, it totally drains the battery. Another good reason for K3 to have a self replaceable battery.


Enlighten me -- what's the difference between a tranquilizer gun and a stun gun?


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Enlighten me -- what's the difference between a tranquilizer gun and a stun gun?


Tranquilizers involve pharmaceuticals, stun guns are all about electrical volts (and jolts).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I should have said stun gun.  I do like the idea of tranq darts coming out of the Kindle, though.  I wonder if Oberon would make a cover with a pocket for spare darts?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BurBunny said:


> Tranquilizers involve pharmaceuticals, stun guns are all about electrical volts (and jolts).


Oh. Duh. I should've figured that out. I was just thinking of the similar effect.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I should have said stun gun. I do like the idea of tranq darts coming out of the Kindle, though. I wonder if Oberon would make a cover with a pocket for spare darts?
> 
> Betsy


Then there'd be a whole new exchangeable accessory -- the decorative fasteners on that pocket!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, we've totally hijacked this thread...at any rate, after watching the whole USAIR thing, I pay more attention to the safety talk than ever before....I want to know where those exits are!  Kindle can wait.



Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, we've totally hijacked this thread...at any rate, after watching the whole USAIR thing, I pay more attention to the safety talk than ever before....I want to know where those exits are! Kindle can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Hijacked the thread??  
I don't know what you mean.
We were talking about tranquilizer darts Kindles used on airplanes, just like the title says.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

And if our Kindles have tranquilizer darts, we can take care of hijackers, even those of threads!


----------

